
Dictionary definition of 'siphon' has been wrong for nearly a century - jlhamilton
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/blog/2010/may/10/dictionary-definition-siphon-wrong
======
bockris
That is hilarious. I just checked the dictionary at my desk (American Heritage
Dictionary I got from a used bookstore) and it's wrong also.

